# Blasting Off The Bark From Stick



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Picture of me using the old pressure washer to remove the bark for a stick.

In the past I removed the bark by hand, which was messy and made a lot dust.

Now I use the pressure washer.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stiixman how long do you let a stick dry after you blast. Or are you doing this with the fresh cut sticks prior to putting it up to dry?


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I always allow the sticks to dry for at least one year before removing the bark. In the past I have had problems with checking if I remove the bark before a year is up. Also, I cut the green sticks much longer than required and if I have checking, I can usually cut off the part of the stick that is split.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I noticed a place that was renting an industrial pressure cleaner recently. While I enjoy de-barking sticks, I have enough in my garage now to last for years at the rate I carve. Saving a bit of time would be useful.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks to be very efficient if you need to de-bark lots of sticks.

I am like Gdenby, I enjoy the de-barking it is part of the stick making process and a relaxing way to spend an afternoon under a shade tree.


----------

